# Euphrati keeler = Celestine?



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

now i have just finished Galaxy in flames and Flight of the Eisenstein and with euphrati's destiny unknown, does anyone else think that it is possible that she is Celestine of the Sisters of battle. i mean she was taken by the Sisters of silence, who could possibly have been the original Sisters of battle, so it seems quite possible that Euphrati became Celestine, doesn't it?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Sisters of silence =/= sisters of battle.

Sisters of battle don't come around for several hundreds years after the heresy. their just normal humans, whereas all the SoS are blanks. 

Personally I really don't think theres a relation between the 2. Wasn't celestine a cannoness before her death?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Two completly different things. The Sisters of Silent are not the Battle Sisters. The latter was formed from the remnants of the Brides of the Emperor, Goge Vandire's all female bodyguard at the end of the Age of Apostasy. The Silent Sisterhood are probably lost to history now. So no, there is no chance that Euphrati is Celestine in my eyes.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah about 5,000 years separate the disappearance of the Sisters of Silence and the formation of the Sisters of Battle.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Celestine was a Sister Repentia, Barnster.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitly no connection between Celestine and Keeler. Personally I think Keeler became a founding member of a fledgling Inquisition.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

We don't know what happened to the sisters of silence, they were never offically disbanded, and just dissappear in the early days after the heresy.

Thanks for the info Azezel, What did she do to get such a terrible position?


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

Based on the final chapter of Eisenstein with Garro most likely becoming part of the inquisition, keeler would of likely gone the same route


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

@ barnster: the witch hunters dex has that info on celestine, under her entry. as far as i can tell, its the only fluff for this character. and just to reiterate, the sisters of silence are not sisters of battle. why does this come up so often? are sisters of battle that unknown?


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

nocturnalK said:


> Based on the final chapter of Eisenstein with Garro most likely becoming part of the inquisition, keeler would of likely gone the same route


Now that's a good start: a religious fanatic in such a powerful organization. No wonder the Imperium became a religious state despite the Emperor's wishes :angry:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Keen4e said:


> Now that's a good start: a religious fanatic in such a powerful organization. No wonder the Imperium became a religious state despite the Emperor's wishes :angry:


If this turns out to be true (hopefully the impending novel and audio book about Garro will shed some light on this), you have to remember that at it's founding, the Inquisition was really only an idea, without a specific shape or mission. Keeler would have seemed like a good idea for membership, as she was one of the very few proven to be utterly loyal to the Emperor at that time.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

and a psyker to boot wether it was through what happened to her at the whisperheads or the sheer fact that her devotion to the emperor manifested dormant abilities, if this is true then she would have made one hell of an inquisitor and like you say a religious fanatic to boot....although how ironic it is that the lectico divinatus (hope i spelt that right) was penned by the same man who went on to become one of chaos's favoured sons. i bet Lorgar is laughing his demonic head off sicarus at that kind of smack in your face irony. The devout son turned traitor wrote the very thing that founded the ecclisarchy and the Inquistion to boot.......


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Thanks for the info Azezel, What did she do to get such a terrible position?


No-one knows. Even for a society as zealous and unforgiving as the Sisters, Repentia status is not imposed lightly - you have to do something really bad.

What is known is that Celestine was part of the Order of Our Martyred Lady and was martyred during the Palatine Schism - she appraranty slew over a hundred heretics before they took her down. When her body was recovered, she lived again. She took command of the Palatine Crusade and went to a backwater world where she visited a shrine to St. Kathrine (The Martyred Lady her Order is named for). She ordered the altar moved asside, revealing a millenia old crypt. When she emerged, she was clad in the Armour of St. Kathrine, armed with the Ardent Blade and surrounded by doves, cherubs and sparkles.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

But isnt it hinted in Gaunts ghosts that The Martyred Lady is Saint Sabbat?


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I couldn't say - I never could stand to read Abnett.

But St. Katherine, companion of St. Alicia Dominica is definately the Martyred Lady. Her order was originally the Order of the Firey Heart - then St. Kathrine was killed my witches on Mnestuss (sp?) and the Order renamed itself as The Order of our Martyred Lady. This was (relatively) shortly after the Age of Apostasy which was about 1'000 after Sabbat died if I recal.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> But isnt it hinted in Gaunts ghosts that The Martyred Lady is Saint Sabbat?


A lot of Saints are Martyrs, Sabbat might have been referred to as the Martyred Lady in the Sabbat Worlds but probably no where else.


----------

